# Intel em problems



## Business_Woman (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

I have a HP elitebook with an Intel I218-LM based card, using the em driver. The interface is exhibiting some strange behavior.
After a while the interface seemingly stops responding, but a ping and a tcpdump shows something different.


```
$ ping 192.36.125.18
PING 192.36.125.18 (192.36.125.18): 56 data bytes
^C
--- 192.36.125.18 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

A `tcpdump` shows that the replies were in fact received:

```
13:20:44.452310 IP 192.168.2.25 > 192.36.125.18: ICMP echo request, id 44162, seq 69, length 64
13:20:44.476012 IP 192.36.125.18 > 192.168.2.25: ICMP echo reply, id 44162, seq 69, length 64
13:20:45.453310 IP 192.168.2.25 > 192.36.125.18: ICMP echo request, id 44162, seq 70, length 64
13:20:45.476565 IP 192.36.125.18 > 192.168.2.25: ICMP echo reply, id 44162, seq 70, length 64
13:20:46.454309 IP 192.168.2.25 > 192.36.125.18: ICMP echo request, id 44162, seq 71, length 64
13:20:46.478087 IP 192.36.125.18 > 192.168.2.25: ICMP echo reply, id 44162, seq 71, length 64
13:20:47.455310 IP 192.168.2.25 > 192.36.125.18: ICMP echo request, id 44162, seq 72, length 64
13:20:47.478626 IP 192.36.125.18 > 192.168.2.25: ICMP echo reply, id 44162, seq 72, length 64
13:20:47.890320 IP 192.168.2.25.123 > 198.60.22.240.123: NTPv4, Client, length 48
13:20:48.074610 IP 198.60.22.240.123 > 192.168.2.25.123: NTPv4, Server, length 4
```


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD notebook 9.2-STABLE FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r263675: Mon Mar 24 00:28:45 CET 2014   <username>@notebook:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

What could be causing this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2014)

A firewall could do that. It could allow packets going out but not back in again. You'd still "see" the packets with tcpdump(1).


----------



## Business_Woman (Mar 31, 2014)

Nope, no firewall


----------

